# Starting Treatment on Thursday



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi there, I'm Julie from Rochester in Kent.  I am about to start my treatment on Thursday (if my period comes on time!!).  I am 38 and quite nervous about the whole process especially the egg retrieval.  I am having the ICSI procedure.  I know that the down regulation drugs affect people in may ways but just wanted to know how most people have felt on the whole.  Do you feel tired in the mornings.  I start work at 8am every day and I do have a very busy job.  Would love to hear from anyone else that is about to start, has just started or has been through the whole process.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Julie

Welcome to the site

I am sure u will find lots of advice and support from the fab ladies and the occasional gent of the site 

Just wanted to say  for ur ICSI treatment hoping all goes well and ur dreams come true

Below i have left u a link for the ICSI board

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,31.0.html

and also a link for the June/July Sunflowers cycle buddies thread, you will find ladies here who are going thru their treatment alongside you and will gain lots of support

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59917.0.html

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Many thanks for your response and your kind wishes.  I will try out the links you have suggested.


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

hi Julie,

I have just been through icsi, for the 1st time. I was on the short protocol (I'm 39) and like you start work early. have to get a bus at 7.55. I managed to get a routine going very quickly, 7.00 go for a wee,followed by a sniff   and  once you start stimms (injecting) its really fine and no big deal. (THought it was going to be hell, but honest it wasnt.)  
I had a few headaches whilst sniffing, but once jabbing started was fine. Just make sure you drink loads of water ( and I do mean loads, at least 2 lts a day....its worth it) felt tired, but wasnt too bad.
Had a achy belly at the end of stimms, and very emotional (so arm yourself with tissues   ) 

But it really is all worth it, I was very lucky, we got a positive on our first attempt. Just had our 7wk scan and have one little bundle of joy on board. 


You'll meet loads of lovely friends on here, and ask any questions youhave, somebody will be able to help you. The support you'll get will be amazing.


I wish you and your dh all the best for your journey, just make sure you find something to smile about everyday, because it can be a hard, tiring journey.

Good luck

Elaine x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi julie and welcome to the site 

Good luck with the ICSI - i have no experience of treatment yet but hope to do so this time next year when we have saved the money.

Kate xx​


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for your kind wishes Kate.  Its taken quite a while to get to this stage.  It was about this time last year that we were referred to a consultant and its taken so long to get all the tests done.  When we saw the consultant, we thought we had undertaken all the tests.  He said that I still needed to have a pelvic ultrasound.  We are having this one treatment on the NHS, so he referred us back to the hospital and theyb told me there was an 18-20 week waiting list, so we decided to pay for the scan which meant we had everything ready for the nurse appointment which was on 8 May and she planned the treatment dates with us at that appointment.  I'm so excited to finally be at this stage but its just tryingb to relax and not be stressed that I am finding difficult at the moment.  I hope that you are able to start soon.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks julie and again good luck u will be fine.

I would love to start treatment now but dont have the money plus im studying for a degree so dont want to be having treatment at the same time. Although am secretly hopeing to fall pg naturally in the meantime!!

Kate xx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Elaine for responding.  Its so nice to hear positive stories before starting, its really encouraging.  I wish you all the best with your pregnancy.  Where did you have yours done?


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi there

I am about to start ICSI treatment for the very first time.  We were told after investigations because of my D/H problem that it is probably our only chance.  I am about to start D/R on Thursday (or maybe tomorrow as I think I may just be coming on).  I am really nervous about how the drugs will affect me at work and am really nervous about egg retrieval as there are mixed feelings.  I am at The Chaucer and I believe they only offer IV sedation.  Has anyone else had treatment at The Chaucer and is anyone else about to start treatment.  Would love to hear from anyone who is so we can help each other.

Julie


----------



## maria684 (May 12, 2006)

Hi julie

good luck with your tx i'm also having ICSI but not at the same clinic, are you having injections or sniffing for down regging?  i got a few hot flushes and quite hormonal (i was sniffing) and alot of girls get the occasional headache but forehead is supposed to be good for that. i can't comment on the work situation as i have given up work. I am on day 4 of stimming so not to far ahead of you. There is a link to cycle buddies you will meet girls who are at the same stage as you it's a great thread to go on.

take care
love Maria xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Julie

Good luck with your tx honey - hope all goes well. Here is the link to the ICSI thread for you so you can chat to ladies in the same position.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,31.0.html

Lots of   and     to you

Love
Tracy


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Julie

Welcome to FF!  I'm sure you are nervous about how your tx will work out, that's completely normal and I'm sure I will be too when I get started!   Only a fool rushes into something blindly without any anxiety at all! 

Good Luck, I'm sure you'll be fine and as with all of this IF process you will soon be settled into your new routine and coping admirably! 

Take Care

Amanda xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Julie

Firstly good luck with your treatment

I shall be starting my 1st go at icsi next month, but i did have a cycle of ivf last year, i dont know what drugs u are going to be taking, i started  with synarel spray, and that was fine, i had no side effects at all, just a bit of a weird taste a few mins after spraying, and a sneeze or 2 but nothing hideous.

my stimming drugs were gonal f, altho ive been told this time i will be on menopur, i did have some side effects with the gonal f, sore boobs, bloated heavy tummy, tearful, moodswings.

Prob similar side effects u would get with a bad period, and i dont suffer with those so i did find it a bit strange to be feeling all theses things i'd never felt before, but it didnt stop me from doing things, i wasnt in pain, just a bit uncomfortable.

I was given sedation for my ec, its not as bad as you think its going to be, but i did feel it and was totally awake, the drugs just made me feel drunk, and made me feel like i didnt care what was going on, it couldnt have been that bad as i didnt cry!! 

oh and lastly if ur worried about ur injections, that too was fine for me, hubby was going to do it, but i ended up doing my own, and found i looked forward to doing them, they dont hurt at all, just got a little bit of bruising on my leg.

It all seems so daunting at first, and yes it is very stressful, but you find you just get on with it, and before you know it its all over, and u cant believe you have been throough it all.

I wish u the best of luck and as ur starting ur icsi before me im sure i shall be asking u stuff soon!
Take care love Danni x x


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks to Maria, Tracy, Amanda & Danni for responding and for your kind wishes.  Its really nice to know that are people out there to talk to as it isn't easy the first time, you just don't know what to expect.

So.......I had my first injection this morning.  My husband wants to be involved so although he was nervous, he did it.  I didn't hurt at all I have to say, but he said it was hard to get the needle in and then release the medication because if ytou haven't done it before, your all fingers & thumbs, so we did have a bit of a laugh about it as the needle moved slightly as he tried to get his thumb into position, but so far so good.

Felt strange today, about 4 hours after taking it I felt like all my emotions were rolled up into a little ball and that I could quite easily swing into whichever mood I wanted.  If someone shouted at me I would probably have cried, if someone made me laugh I'd be happy, it was weird but I felt in control.  The only other thing I experienced was a kind of rush about myself, like adrenalin or anxiety or something, but its now 12 hours after the first injection and I feel fine at the moment.  Maybe you get affected after you pump more & more into yourself.  I'm using Burserlin (not sure if that's the right spelling).

The primulout tablets that you take twice a day for the first five days have been fine, the only thing I've noticed is a dry mouth, so its been quite easy to drink 2 litres of water a day.

Has anyone else had similar experiences or different?


----------



## Ralphine (Oct 18, 2005)

Julie

I don't know what your DH's sperm issue is, but I hope I can give some encouragement. My DH has Globozoospermia (no caps on sperm, a very rare condition).  On our first ICSI cycle Oct 05, 5 eggs were retrieved and non fertilised.  We were devestated and told by the clinic that we needed to opt for donor sperm or adoption.  We decided against this and had our 2nd ICSI cycle in Jan 06.  9 eggs were collected and 3 fertilized.  We and the clinic were amazed.  Unfortunately on that ocassion it turned out to be a BFN.  We have just completed our 3rd ICSI cycle and are at the end of our 2WW (still waiting for the blue line - no bleeding though so everything is crossed).  This time we had 9 eggs injected.  1 fertilized, which developed in to a grade 1, 4 cell embryo.  We also opted to transfer our one frozen embryo from our 2nd ICSI but unfortunately it didn't survive the thawing process.

So keep at it if you feel able.  9 months ago we were told in no uncertain terms we would never achieve fertilization.  Since then we have had 4 embryos.

Good luck with your treatment.  Take each day at a time and you will soon get the hang of your injections. 

Ralphine xx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ralphine - Thanks for responding.  My husband suffers with an undescended testicle from childhood.  He had an operation but it was followed up and it hadn't descended properly.  We don't know that much about it other than that it is probably the cause of us not getting pregnant and normal IVF wasn't recommended. We were told the best chance was ICSI, so we are giving it a go.


----------

